# Computer BIOS beep codes - Diffrent Manufacturers



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

Each time the computer boots up the computer must past the POST.

If the computer does not pass any of the tests, your computer will receive an irregular POST. An irregular POST is a beep code that is different from the standard one or two beeps. This could be either no beeps at all or a combination of different beeps indicating what is causing the computer not to past the POST.


*AMI BIOS beep codes*







*IBM BIOS beep codes*






*Macintosh startup tones*







*1 long, 2 short - Indicates a video error has occurred and the BIOS cannot initialize the video screen to display any additional information.

Any other beep(s) - RAM problem.

*


*Phoenix BIOS beep codes*


























*Hope it can helps a lot!*

EDIT:*credit goes to the original author... for sharing purpose and refferences used only*


Br,


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the post.

However, you should give credit to the site where the info was obtained from.

Like... quoted and referenced from ComputerHope.com

That way people could go to that site for all the info.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, thanks HUSKIE  I've seen a few people recently asking about the beep codes and such.
Sticky?

Hmm. Lots of sticky's in General Hardware already - maybe move it to Motherboards & Memory and sticky?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Wow, thanks HUSKIE  I've seen a few people recently asking about the beep codes and such.
> Sticky?
> 
> Hmm. Lots of sticky's in General Hardware already - maybe move it to Motherboards & Memory and sticky?




Hmmmm... I wish i could Sticky this...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice post, since sometimes we dont pay attention on it except we hit an err


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks huskie!

this should be stikied


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, at least next time I need them I will not have to google search.


----------



## ron732 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice post Huskie!! I always forget about beep codes until I need them and then it is a mad scramble to find them.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> thanks huskie!
> 
> this should be stikied



*i wish mate could be sticky this thread.

Let's start to vote if sticky or not...
*


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks - this is helpful info


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 30, 2011)

ask the sub-forum mod to sticky it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

As I said in post #3, there's a million stickys in General Hardware already, I'd recommend you ask for it to be moved to Motherboards & Memory then stickied.


----------

